# longer router bits for loose-tenon mortise cuts with guide bushings?



## mrblint (Feb 6, 2014)

I just got a little Dewalt DWP611 router with plunge base which takes guide bushings.

I want to cut mortises for loose tenons. Is there such a thing as an extra-long router bit for this purpose? When the router is fully inserted into the base and can go no further, only 1/2" of cutting edge protrudes beyond the guide bushing.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

There are plenty but not for your 1/4" collet (for safe use).
You need a bigger router for blind deep cuts like mortices.


----------



## mrblint (Feb 6, 2014)

Couldn't the mortise cut be made reasonably safe if the plunge-router's step-turret is used to make the cuts in three or four shallow passes?


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it is one of those "can I do it" vs "should I do it" things. 

If you plan to do this very often you really should move up to half inch and the largest diameter you can use. Then apply the same practice you suggest for the 1/4 bit. 

Eventually a bit will break, so approach every operation like this is the time it is going to happen and try real hard to not do anything that will make it more likely to happen.

I appreciate you posting this question. I've been sitting here thinking about "best practices" in my daily shop operation. One of my kids works for me now and I think it might be time to have another "right tool right job" talk coupled with "complacency kills". I feel sorry for my kids sometimes, but not so sorry that I won't preach another sermon about the dangers of fast spinning whirly steel and carbon things. I should probably do a quick powerpoint with some severed digits pics to drive some points home. Hahaha

Sorry everyone


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

ghsu2ia3 | eBay

1 PC 1 4" SH 2" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

==



mrblint said:


> I just got a little Dewalt DWP611 router with plunge base which takes guide bushings.
> 
> I want to cut mortises for loose tenons. Is there such a thing as an extra-long router bit for this purpose? When the router is fully inserted into the base and can go no further, only 1/2" of cutting edge protrudes beyond the guide bushing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You haven't said what the shank and blade lengths are Dusty. As for template guides, sure they can be used, but in conjunction with TEMPLATES. Perhaps this simple jig that I made would suit your purpose.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

A few more ideas.

Сверлока - YouTube

Router bits with shank 1/2" for best mortise.
Work done more safely.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mrblint said:


> I just got a little Dewalt DWP611 router with plunge base which takes guide bushings.
> 
> I want to cut mortises for loose tenons. Is there such a thing as an extra-long router bit for this purpose? When the router is fully inserted into the base and can go no further, only 1/2" of cutting edge protrudes beyond the guide bushing.


Try putting the cutter only 1" into the collet to see if you get any more length.

"fully inserted into the base"...does not tell me how far into the collet you are going?

What is the length of the cutter blades?


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

*Router Bit Selection*

Dusty,

When mounting a bit in the collet you should insert it all the way and then pull it back a little. The reason for having a small portion of the shank exposed deals with transfer of heat when the bit is under load. Pulling it out further to gain a little cutting depth may be a trade off for safety and/or snapping a bit that isn't properly supported.

I have also switched to 1/2" shafts from 1/4" which gains strength among other benefits.

Is there a bit more suited to the job. For example you might want to research an upsprial bit as it clears the waste out of the channel as it cuts?

Could you use a drill (press) to clear out most of the mortise and then a router bit to clean the edges?

Just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Every collet that I have tested measures 1" (25mm), therefore as stated in the summary of my recent thread on bit insertion, there is nothing to be gained by inserting the bit any further than 1".


----------



## mrblint (Feb 6, 2014)

Belated thanks for all of the replies. I've been away.

I am working with very soft redwood, easily gouged with a fingernail, so although I do take the safety warnings seriously, I would be a lot more concerned if it were hardwood.

In any case, I ended up using a drill and dowels.

But I did find a 1/4" router bit with a longer cutting edge; it's from CMT (part # 812.127.11) so I assume it's of high quality given their reputation.

I have a larger 1/2" shank router with a plunge base but it is a lot more difficult to manage than the smaller pony size.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dusty if you set up correctly the larger router isn't a problem. The plunge is a much better tool for the job. Harry's jig works well for the job and helps keep the router stable. Another jig I've seen that will work well on routers that have through holes for the attachable fences is to add another home made fence on the other side of the router which then traps your workpiece between 2 fences. This keeps the router stable and on track.


----------

